# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Histori Dashurie N.2

## no name

Shume, shume kohe me pare ekzistonte nje ishull, ku jetonin gjitha ndjenjat e njerezve: humori i mire, merzitja, dituria...dhe gjitha ndjenjat e tjera, edhe dashuria. por nje dite ndjenjat moren lajmin e keq, se ishulli do permbytel. keshtuqe te gjithe pergatiten anijet dhe po braktisnin ishullin. vetem dashuria deshironte te priste deri ne momentin e fundit. Para se ishulli te fundosej, dashuria kerkoi ndihme. Pasuria po kalonte me nje anije luksose perpara Dashurise. Ajo e pyeti:
"Pasuri a mund te me marresh me vete?"
" Jo, nuk mundem. Ne anijen time une kam shume ar dhe argjend. Nuk ka me vend per ty."
Atehere Dashuria pyeti Krenarine, e cila po kalonte me nje anije te mrekullueshme para saj:
"Krenari, te lutem, a mund te me marresh me vete?"
"Dashuri, nuk mund te mar me vete" u pergjigj krenaria "ketu cdo gje eshte perfekte. ti mund ta prishesh anijen time"
Atehere Dashuria pyeti Merzitjen, e cila po kalonte para saj:
"Merzitje te lutem me merr me vete"
"Ah Dashuri" tha merzitja "jam aq e merzitur, sa me duhet te rri vetem"
Edhe humori i mire po kalonte para Dashuris por qe aq i kenaqur sa nuk e degjoi qe Dashuria po e therriste.
Papritur u degjua nje ze
"Eja dashuri, te marr une me vete"
ishte nje ze i moshuar, ai qe foli/
Dashuria ishte aq mirenjohese dhe e lumtur sa qe harroi ta pyeste te moshuarin per emrin. Kur mberriten ne toke ai iku. Dashuria e vuri re se ishte shume borxhli, pranda pyeti Diturine: 
"Dituri, a mund te me thuash se kush me ndihmoi?"
"Ishte koha" u pergjigje Dituria
"Koha?" pyeti dashuria. "perse me ndihmoi koha?"
Dhe Dituria u pergjigje:
"Sepse vetem koha e kupton se sa e rendesishme eshte ne jete Dashuria."

----------


## no name

Se di as une cfare ndjenje eshte kjo,vetem se nuk ndihem me si me pare.jam shume larg realitetit.jam ne nje bote krejt timen,ku asgje nga jasht nuk deperton.vetem se nuk e di se per sa kohe do te vazhdoj keshtu.dhe sa nete te tjera pa gjume do te kaloj duke te pritur ty?dhe sa here do ti gelltis fjalet e mia duke psheretire ne heshtje?dhe sa here te tjera do te qaj une bashke me shiun per ty?sepse me mungon tmerresisht shume ti ne keto momente,sepse dua te te therras por nuk e bej dot.ne nje fare menyre jam teper krenare,per te te thene qe je teper i rendesishem per mua.
tani qe je larg meje ne zemer ndjej zbrazeti.me mungon ajo buzeqeshje,ngrohtesia qe me dhe ti.te urrej vetem per momentet e bukura qe kemi kaluar bashke.a ka dhimbje me te embel se lumturia?e ndoshta tani je diku larg duke mashtruar nje dashuri te re.
e di qe po te ti them te gjitha gjerat qe mbaj perbrenda do te shkaterroja gjithcka.je aq i rendesishem per mua.....sa nuk dua te te humbas.urrej dhe veten per kete qe po bej.po shkel gjithe idealet e mia.cdo gje po shkaterrohet si nje keshtjelle rere para syve te mi.e gjithe guacka qe kisha krijuar per tu mbrojtur nga bota tani nuk ekziston me.e gjithe siguria ime perfundoi ne momentin kur te takova ty.me vjen te qesh dhe te qaj.te qesh sepse kam hapur syte dhe shikoj me larg,tani te kam ty dhe pse nuk je teresisht i imi.dhe kjo eshte gjeja qe me shume me lendon.
Qaj per fatin tim...........si eshte e mundur..........?kam lindur per te vuajtur?dhe prap vazhdoj te mendoj per ty.per kete ndjenje qe se kisha provuar ndonjehere,por dicka e destinuar te mbaroje.pse? pse smund te te kem kur e di shume mire qe dhe ti mendon si une?
Ndoshta hapi me i mire eshte pritja,qe dhe une te di si te veproj.Do le gjithcka ne dore te kohes,ajo eshte mesuesja me e mire,dhe pse ndonjehere i lendon nxenesit e saj.............

----------


## no name

letra
fjale
lot
qeshje 
puthje
yje
shikime
detra
oqeane
zemra
ndjenja
harrime
nete
premtime
dregime
vdekje
shoket
dashurite


c'do gje qe ndjeja dhe harroja 
e vdekura ime.....................

Nje telefonate ne kulmin e qetesise tende te heshtur.....'Nje LAMTUMIRE'.ne verdullen e zhurmave te ecjeve te rrembyera te adoleshenteve qe kishin pushtuar ate nate xhiron e qendres se qytetit ............Nuk e di pse u zhyta ne egoizmin tim te zakonte dhe vendosa te ta thoja ate te pathenen fjale..............Nuk e di pse ndoshta te lendova me nje perbuzje te ethshme,kokeforte........nuk e di pse e thashe por e di qe krenaria ime nuk do te me lejonte te ndryshoja mendim.Nuk e di pse ate nate thyeva ca emocione te paperjetuara qe kishin mbetur.
endrra...........plane.........fjale.............. .fjale..............mendime..........uhh sa shume!!!Nuk e mbaj mend pse i thashe vetes; ti duhet ta thuash.....,ti duhet ta besh.............,ti duhet ta grisesh ate pelhure te bardhe..........nata ishte kaq bosh pa ty,dhe une nuk u mundova ta mbushja,por e zbraza me tej.....me tej.......me tej...........vetem nese ekziston e pertejmja do te mund te rimbushet........................Nuk ka kohe te dyte...........Koha nuk ka paralele.............Sa keq qe perfundoi ne nje nate,ku flladi me peshperiste lehte.................MOS KI FRIKE..................thuaje ate qe ndjen!...............Nuk e di as bvete pse me vjen vetem te qesh ndoshta nuk kam ndjeshmerine e duhur per te perjetuar humbjet..............Ti ishe humbja apo fitorja ime??? Une po pres te me ritregosh............. vetem kaq!!!

D ashuroja pranine tende
A dhuroja frymen tende
S impatizoja buzeqeshjen tende
H utohesha pas rrefenjave te tua
U rreja moskokecarjen tende
R roja per te te dashur ty
I nteresohesha vetem c'fshishej ne ato sy
A roma e largimit me la ne vetmi.......

P ranoja origjinalitetin tend
E enderroja neteve bashke-ekzistencen tone
N deshkoja kush donte te na ndante
D uroja dhimbjen e humbjes tende
I njoroja njerezit qe flisnin keq
M arrezia me ka pushtuar pa fund
I mazhi yt ngelet nje vegim

S 'me deshi jo per ate qe isha
H arronte shpejt qto qe beja
P ranonte fjalet cuditeberese
R rembehej nga hiret e mia
E trishtuar ngeli gjithmone nje vogelushe
S 'mundi jo dashurine e vertete ta takonte
E ra e kohes tani i lepin plaget

----------


## no name

Heloise, 17 vjeç, mbesa e një kleriku në Paris, iu besua për mësime private murgut mashkull Peter Abelard, 39 vjeç. Mësuesin dhe nxënësen i zuri qymyri keq, Heloise bëri dhe një bebe, dhe prandaj të dy shkuan dhe u martuan - fshehtas. Fshehtas që të mos demtohej karriera e Abelardit.

Kur e mori vesh këtë pune i ungji i mademoiselle Heloise, ai u nxeh, iu ngritën ca nervat, dhe shpuri njerëz që ta kapnin Abelardin. Puna përfundoi me të tredhur për të shkretin Abelard. Merret me mend se kjo ka qenë fort e dhimbshme, dhe jo vetëm poetikisht: anestetikët kanë hyrë në përdorim rreth 700 vjet më vonë. 

Heloise dhe Abelard i ruajtën lidhjet me njëri-tjetrin, dhe janë edhe të varrosur bashkë. Çdo libër i historisë të qytetërimit perëndimor përmend emrin e Abelardit, që është i njohur si filozof e teolog, etj. Historia e këtyre të dyve është e dokumentuar në letrat që ata kanë shkëmbyer dhe që janë të ruajtura. Është zbavitëse kur i lexon dhe shikon sa ndryshe ka qenë bota njëherë e një kohë. Njëkohësisht, të bren dyshimi, se mos e vetmja dashuri e përjetshme është një dashuri që është e parealizueshme, e pamundur. Më poshtë është një fragment nga një leter që Heloise ia shkroi të dashurit të saj të tredhur:


"Ajo që ma shton më shumë dhembjen është se vuajtjet tona filluan në një kohë kur ne nuk i meritonim më ato. Kur ne iu dhamë Kënaqësisë të Dashurisë Kriminale, asgjë nuk mund ta justifikonte dot Lumturinë tonë të pistë. Por kur ne më në fund e pastruam pasionin tonë, kur gjetëm strehim tek Martesa për t'iu shmangur brejtjes të ndërgjegjes, pikërisht atëherë i gjithë zemërimi i Qiellit u derdh mbi ne. 

Sa i rëndë ishte ai ndëshkim që ra mbi ty... Kur e kujtoj më ngjethet mishi nga tmerri. A do të mundte një burrë i zemëruar ta ndëshkonte më shumë sesa kaq maskaranë qe i çnderoi gruan? Ah! Çfarë të drejtash kishte një xhaxha mizor për të bërë atë që bëri? Ne u martuam edhe në Altar, dhe ai Altar duhej të të kishte mbrojtur ty nga zemërimi i armiqve të tu. 
.... 
Në këtë situatë ti re Viktimë e Dashurisë më të Pafat. Ti i vetëm pagove për krimin e bërë nga të dy ne bashkë. Po une s'kam pse të ankohem për zemërimin e atyre që të dëmtuan ty. Unë, mizerja unë, unë jam ajo që shkaktova shkatërrimin tend. Zot i madh! Sa e rrezikshme është kur një Njeri i Madh ngacmohet nga Seksi jonë! Ai duhet të mësohet që në fëmijëri që të behet i pandjeshëm në zemër, që t'u rezistojë joshjeve me të cilat është pajisur femra. Ai më i mençuri i të mençurve pati thënë 'Biri im, ndiq urdhrat që po të jap unë: Në qoftë se një Grua e bukur të afrohet dhe kërkon të të joshë, mos e lejo që ajo të të korruptojë; mos e prano helmin që ajo të ofron, mos lejo që ajo të të shtjerë në rrugë pa krye; Shtëpia e saj është Shtëpia e Shkatërrimit dhe e Vdekjes.'"

----------


## no name

nje dashuri e lene pergjysem........

nuk e di po sot paskam nje deshire te madhe te shfryhem te them gjera qe shpeshhere nga inati apo xhelozia, ndrojtja nuk ti kam thene edhe pse kam dashur ti bej me gjithe forcen e shpirtit..........kam dashur aq shume te te kem afer te te shtrengoj fort fort deri ne pafundesi e te jem e jotja e vetem e jotja....kane qene te shumta netet ku duke u rotulluar ne krevat nga pagjumesia kam enderruar per ne te dy........i jam lutur ZOTIT per ty dhe e kam falenderuar qe te vuri ne rrugen time....
Ne ate dite Qershori dicka ndodhi se ndjej egersine e natyres pasi skutat e shpirtit tim jane ndezur......eshte egersia,krenaria e thyer,humbja dhe se fundidashuria e lenduar.pse duhet te ndodhte pse??
eshte pyetja qe me persekuton qe nga momenti qe mora ate telefonate e cila shkundi pemen e dashurise sime te paster,ku cdo frut ra pa jete ne token e coptuar nga korrupsioni imoral.ai ze me kumbon akoma,me ndjek me sy hapur,ne enderr,kudo.njeriut qe i dhurova zemren time,shpirtin tim,kohen time me vrau.mbylli me force librin e dashurise sone pa pyetur dhe gervishi cdo kapitull te saj,PSE,PSE, PSE?? dritherimat e trupit akoma i ndjej qenien time te shtypur ne nje imazh bardhe e zi e shoh.se harroj kurre ate dite kur ajo lajmeroi ne telefon"DON'T TALK TO HIM ANYMORE!"etj etj.......dhe mbyllja e receptorit me pas si nje akt i pakontrollueshem.spyeta kush ishte,perse ma bente mua kete xhest,por ishte nje femer e irrituar,e re ne moshe,ndoshta nje adoleshente qe donte te pronezonte dike qe une e jetoja dhe me perkiste mua per nje kohe te gjate...
Ora vajti 24:45.edhe nje nate e trishtuar per mua,edhe nje nate plot kujtime per ty,per ditet e netet e kaluara bashke.... nuk mund te te harroj me beso,shpirt!ditet e netet qe kaloj pas muajit Gusht jane perplot te mbushura me kujtime per ty,perplot vaj e vuajtje...........................kam vendosur gjithe shpirtin tim,gjithe ndjenjat e mia,mendimet emocionet tek ty........sepse kam besim e te dua.........te dua.........te dua me shume se cdo gje ne bote.........e si mos te te dua ty......kur me dhe jeten???si mos te te enderroj kur ti me fale enderrat?????
kaloi dhe nje muaj tjeter,edhe 23 dite te tjera pa ty shpirt,nderkaq mua akoma me mundon kujtimi per ty,me mungojne ato fjale qe me jepnin jete,gjalleri,qe me falnin buzeqeshjen qe me mungonte prej kohesh.ishe ti i vetmi qe me beje te lumtur,qe me ndeze shkendine ne zemer e qe sot u shua!po a u shua valle kur une ende te dua si e marre,kur une kurre ste harrova as edhe nje sekonde te vetme?! sigurisht qe jo i dashur,padyshim se ajo qe me mban te gjalle sot eshte dashuria per ty,........ajo me jep force dhe shprese per te bindur veten se ti nje dite do te vish.......po sikur ajo te ishte neser......OH ZOT,paramendo si do te ndjehesha,cdo te beja!.......e di qe se psri do te vrapoja me shpejtesi deri tek ti dhe do te te hidhesha ne perqafim e sdo te te lejoja te me ikje me kurre kurre......e nese sdo te jete e nesermja,atehere do te jete e pasnesermja.......ti do vish,sepse e di qe dhe ti ndjen te njejten gje per mua,e di qe dhe ti me don.
arsyeja qe une kam jetuar ishe ti.arsyeja qe une vuaj je ti.ti je ende shpresa e jetes time,e me shume se cdo gje tjeter te deshiroj ne kete bote.kujtimet e mia tani me mundojne pa ty.
sa e lumtur isha kur e perjetova perqafimin tend.ti me dhurove dashurine....e une ende vazhdoja me stilin tim te vjeter.ti je kujtesa e vecante e jetes dhe zemres time dhe shpresoj e do luftoj,qe te jesh gjithmone.nuk e di pse u largove ne ate fillim kur te dashurova me tere qenien time njerezore,e ti fillove me provokime e keqkuptime vazhdimisht.rastesisht te kam njohur ne (internet)...........folem,ti me pershendete dhe qe atehere filloi dashuria ime e pare,me bere te ndjej dridhje te lehta neper tere trupin tim.kur ti me flisje per te ardhmen,ne zemren time ndjeva ngrohtesine e flakes qe u ndizte por qe shume shpejt u shua,ate e ndjej edhe ne kete nate ne vetmi qe u mundova te te harroj me ter forcen per sikur ti perseri me peshperisje,prit,prit,prit.....!
te faleminderit per ate gjysme premtimi por ku mbeti sot?te faleminderit per buzeqeshjet e tua,per ate kohe qe kalove me mua.jeta ime pa ty nuk ka vlere,te lutem mendo dhe njehere per te gjitha dhe besoj qe do te kuptosh realitetin,e realiteti eshte se une te dua me gjithe zemer,ti je dashuria e pare e jetes sime,hapi syte dhe do te shikosh se une nuk jam e tille sic mendojne disa njerez perfshi dhe ata njerez qe na ndane.. koha po kalon,e ti ende me mungon do te vije koha jone,ngaqe dashuria e vertete gjithmone fiton cdo luftim dhe gjeja qe me mundon me se shumti eshte qe ti je verbuar nga fjalet e njerezve qe te folen keq per mua,e ato fjale nuk jane aspak te verteta.gjeja qe urrej me se shumti ne kete bote eshte:dyftyresia,shpifjet e njerezve,genjeshtra,dhe tradhetia.. jam treguar e sinqerte me ty qe diten e pare.edhe pse nuk e kam besur kurre se do te me ndoshte por shpifjet me humben dashurine,na ndane njehere por kjo sdo te ndodhe me,te betohem,per shpirt te mamit qe ska per te ndodhur me kurre.
O ZOT cdo dite te bukuar lutem qe mos te largohesh nga une.....lutem qe te takohemi sa me shpejt......lutem qe te mos me braktisesh e te lidhesh me nje tjeter......lutem qe mos te merzitesh kurre nga une..........me fal per gjithcka qe kam bere.........per gjithcka qe te ka vrare apo te ka merzitur.......me fal per gabimet e mia........me fal qe i besoja shoqeve qe me thonin qe do me ndihmonin qe mos te gaboja kurre e te mos u ndaja kurre nga ti........me fal per fjalet e pakuptimta.......per budalliqet........te pergjerohem mos me ler.....se ashtu do me sillje vdekjen.....se ti e di qe tani ne kete bote vetem ty te kam.....e vetem ty do te kem....me fal per te gjitha e nese e ke te veshtire te pakten mundohu ta besh.......e mundohu edhe te me durosh ...edhe te me duash pak se kjo eshte gjithcka qe kerkoj nga jeta.......vetem dashurine dhe pranine tende...sido qe te vene punet une nuk do te rresht kurre se te dashuri.......e do te dashuroj cdo dite e me shume.......te lutem vetem vetem per nje gje...ti qe me dhe jeten te lutem mos u bej vrases.......mos ma merr prape ate duke me braktisur..........te dua......sepse ti je endrra ime,jeta ime.
le te thone te tjeret qe jam e cmendur,do i le ta thone prape gjithmone,sepse une e di qe e tillle jam,e cmendur,e marrosur,psepse te je frymezimi im,je gjithcka qe kam pasur dhe do te kem brenda trupit!TE DUA DHE NUK PYES PERSE JETOHET,SEPSE E DI QE VETEM PER TY!shikoj fotografine tende dhe i jap vetes shprese dukeperfyturuar gjithcka qe nje dite te shenjte te mezipritur te jem me ty...............
P.S.mallkuar qofshin ata njerez qe prishin nje dashuri qe ndajne dy njerez qe duhen.
.................................................. .
Kjo eshte historia e nje vaize dhe nje djali.as une nuk e dija historine e tyre.doja mendimin tuaj a ia vlen qe keta te rinj te bashkohen perseri me njeri-tjetrin pasi qe te dy e pranojne qe jane te dashuruar pas njeri-tjetrit.jane ndare vetem nga fjalet e botes.apo duhet ta harrojne njeri-tjetrin dhe cdo njeri te mendoje per jeten e tij.................

----------


## no name

*Tregim e një dashurie..*

Kurrë nuk do ta kisha besuar se sinqeriteti do të mund te keqperdorej sepse un e çmoja aq shum kete veti.POr burri im te kaluaren per te cilen e kisha treguar vet e perdori kunder meje ateher kur ai donte te mbunte lidhjen e tij me nje grua tjeter E kam pesuar keq , e tash pres te lind Femijen e tij qe do te rritet pa baba..!
Ia pash sherrin sinqeritetit tim.
Prinderit ishin under marteses time me at djale, por un arrita t'i binde se ishte djal shum i mire dhe se un e doja shum .Ata nuk ma prishen dhe pse ishin shum te paknaqur me zgjidhjen time.Per nje koh shum te shkurtet u fejuam dhe me nje dasme te vogel edhe u martuam.Gjithcka po shkonte mire me martesen tone Ishim te lumtur .E donim njeri-tjeterin.Kurr nuk e kisha menduar se do ta pesoja aq keq nga sinqeriteti im.Kur filluam te kalonim i pata tregua se un me pare kisha nje te dashur qe e doja shum por qe nuk kisha pasur fatin te isha me te Me gjith ate koh tha se nuk me pengojn as gje e kaluara ime. Me tha se me renderi ishte se me dashuronte. Ne fakt keshtu eshte dhe un besova..se kishte gjetur njeriun qe e deshiroja.Jetonim te ndare nga Familja e tij ne Prishtin dhe benim nje jete te qet pa problemet.Dalngadal Filuan te perhapeshin fjale se ai ishte ne lidhje me nje grua tjeter. Si fillim nuk i thash asgje , sepse mendova se ishin vetem fjal , siç behen gati per te gjith njerzit. Mendova se nje do te shuheshin. sepse thone se fjalet e paverteta fliten vetem tri dite. Kaluan disa muaj dhe me nuk i duroja njerzit te me flisnin se si e shihenin burrin tim me nje grua tjeter biondin. I thash atij ,por mohoi duke thene se asgje nuk kishte te vertet ketu.

E Kishte tjeteren e mua me permendte te kaluaren time.

Me qetesuan fjalet e tij por dicka nuk me linte te bindesha se ai ishte treguar i sinqert me mua . Fillova te dal me shpesh dhe te endem rrugve te qytetit se mos e takoja diku ashtu edhe ndodhi nje dite vendosem te pinim nga nje kafe me shoqen time ne terracen e hotelit ''GRAND''.Gati sa nuk me ra pika kur e pashe at ulur ne nje tavolin bashk me at vajzen qe dukej krejt si ma kishte pershkruar . Ai na pa por beri sikur nuk shihte ndejten edhe pese minuta dhe iken sikur nuk na kishin par fare.Ne mbremje i thash se un nuk po haja bar dhe se kisha kuptuar te teren.Ai si fillim u mundua te me bindte se nuk ishte ashtu por dalngadal situata e keqsuar dhe ai pastaj filloi te me thoshte lloj-lloj fjalesh.''Desisa un jam martua me nje qe ka nderruar shum shtreter , tash une dua te kaloj me shum te tjera. Qe ta dish nuk e kam vetem at qe e ke pare kam edhe te tjera'' me tha . Me erdhi shpirti te hundet.Un kisha pasur nje te dashur. por jo siq thoshte ai shum. Me erdhi te plas nga inati. I thash se ai mund te shkonte me te tjera por une do te ndahesha nga ai.Ai u turbua dhe ate dite me rrahu aq keq saqe tri dite nuk munda te levizja. Pastaj prap u mundova te shtirresha se nuk ka ndodhur as gje.por ai filloi te dal neper qytet dore per dore me at tjetern.Nuk diaj cfare te beja ishte teper e rend per mua te vahdoj jeten , sikur nuk po ndodh asgje . Ndodhte dicka qe mua me duket shum serioze prandaj nuk mund ta kaloja.

Tani jetoj te prinderit e femija rritet ne barkun tim.

Prinderve nuk guxoja tú tregoja se per ate qe po ndodhte me jeten time , sepse kisha frike se nuk do te me perkrahnin dhe do te me thoshin se kjo kishte qen zgjedhja ime. Me dukej se do te plasja nga merzia. Kulmi i tere kesaj ishte fakti se une tashme kisha ngelur shtatzanë. Kur u kontrollova te gjinekologu dhe ma kumtoi kete lajm. qava tere diten ne vend qe te gezohesha . I tregova per kete burrin tim.Ai thoshte ''Ndoshta ky femij nuk eshte i imi sepse ti je mesuar me shum djem'' me tha. Kete nuk e durova dot . Me tengjeren e kisha ne dor sepse po beja darken iu hodha i rash disa heere dhe ia theva krahun.Ai u terbua por nga dhembja nuk mundi kesaj radhe te me rrahte. Iku per te mjeku nga dhimbja ndersa un bera gati rrobat e mia dhe shkova ne shtepin time.U tregova prinderve per te tere ate e po ndodhte me jeten time. Ata me thane qe te mos kthehesha me tek ai. Kisha edhe nje dileme te abortoja apo te lindja femijen tim. E zgjodha te dyten Do te lindja femijen. tim . sepse ai nuk me kishte faj qe un kisha zgjedhur nje burrte lig dhe nje baba te gabuzr per te . Tash po e shikoj barkun si me rritet ndersa ai nuk me ka kerkuar me kurr e as qe eshte interesuar per femijen e tij qe un e mbaj ne bark Shum shpesh vuaj shum por qetsohem kur kujtoj se lidhja ime do te perfundonte nje dite me heret a vone. Shpresoj te gjej ndojnje pun pasi te lindi femijen dhe ta rris vetem ashtu siq eshte me se miri. Per burrin tim thone se tani ai jeton ne banesen tonde me at tjeteren . Do te porosisja te gjitha vajzat qe kurr te mos tregohen krejt te sinqerta sepse burrat nuk harrojn kurr dhe kete e perdorin kur ka nevoj..!

----------


## no name

*E doja si i çmendur, por me pas mbaroi gjithçka* 

Ishte vetem 16 vjeçe kur u dashurua me mua. E njoha ne gjimnaz. Une isha viti i katert kurse ajo ishte viti i pare. U mundova shume derisa ja vitova zemeren, por nuk e dija qe ajo do ma thyente zemren

Lidhja vazhdonte per mrekulli. Ne fund te shkolles filluan sherret


Donte dhe nje jave te mbaronte viti shkollor. Ajo po mbaronte vitin e pare kurse une po largohesha nga shkolla. Pasi mora pergjigjen e shkolles per ne itali, ajo me kerkoi te takoja vellain e saj, gje qe une nuk e prisja. Nuk e kundershtova. E prita vellain e saj sa doli nga shtepia. E thirra dhe e ftova per kafe. Ai u trega shume i mire me mua. U ulem dhe i tregova si ishte muhabeti. Ai e dinte qe une per 1 muaj do largohesha nga Berati. Mbasi i tregova gjithçka ai nuk u tregua shume i keq me mua. Me tha vetem "Te gjithe jemi çuna, dhe te gjithe duam ne jete". Une u qetesova nga fjalet e tij. 

Ne darke fola ne telefon dhe ajo ishte shume e gezuar qe une mora nje inisiative qe nuk me takonte tani per tani se isha vetem 19 vjeç.


Shkolla mbaroi.
Mbas mbarimit te shkolles filluan xhelozite 
Ajo vendosi te kalonte pushimet ne Kavaje te halla e saj. Mua nuk me pelqeu qe ajo te ikte ne Kavaje sidomos qe ajo do te qendronte 2 muaj. Une nuk doja per faktin se nuk rrija dot pa e pare ose pa e takuar. Me ne fund ajo iku pa me thene gje. Mbas 1 jave me mer ne telefon nga Kavaja dhe me thote se do rri 2 muaj. Une u nxeva shume dhe i bertita ne telefon. Mbas nje debati ja mbylla telefonin.Nuk komunikova me te per 1 muaj rresht. Mbasi erdhi nga Kavaja une isha ne Tirane te njerezit e mi. Qendrova 1 jave ne Tirane per te harruar ate histori qe vertet me vrau. U ktheva nga Tirana 1 jave me vone pasi ajo kishte ardhur, nuk dija gje per ardhjen e saj. Me mori ne telefon dhe me tha: Stiljano dua te takoj. Ti harrojme ato qe u bene...........................?

Vendosa ti harroj te gjitha. Por prap mbaja inat ne vetvete se si mundi te ikte pa me thene. 

Ndarja ndodhi per faktin se;
Pasi kjo erdhi nga Kavaja ndenji 3 dite dhe kerkonte te ikte prape ne kavaj. Une u merzota aq shume sa i thashe;
Po ike dhe nje here ne Kavaj kur te vish ti nuk do jesh me mua i lidhur. E thashe vetem per faktin se doja qe ti jepja pak frike (ne kuptimin qe ajo te mos ikte). Kurse ajo ma mori sikur une nuk e doja me. Filloi dhe me thoshte se ti nuk me do, do te me mbash mbyllur ne shtepi etj........

Ndenji rreth 2 dite dhe me mori ne telefon dhe me tha; Stiljano une dua te ndahem nga ty per faktin se ti je shume xheloz. Une i thash une jam xheloz por jo deri ne ndarje. Por ajo ashtu donte ashtu beri. Nuk reagova keq thjesht mevinte inat se me thoshte qe vdekja do na ndaja ne te dy asnje tjeter.Nejse. U ndame.
Rri dy dite kjo dhe me mer ne telefon. Me thote qe Stiljano u be ti harrojme.
Kjo gje mua me ishte bere........
Une i thashe jo ne u ndame dhe nuk kemi per tu lidhur me. Nga ana ime mos prit qe une te mar ne telefon dhe te them ????? une te dua, Ate mos e prit nga mua. Ajo filloi te qaje ne telefon. Une e mbylla telefonin. Per faktin se ishte hera e trete qe me thoshte do ndahemi dhe rrinte 2 dite me thoshte u bene ca u bene ti harrojme.! 
Nuk foli dhe e mbylli telefonin duke qare. E mora kete vendim per faktin se ishte hera e katert qe ma thoshte "do ndahemi".


Une edhe sot e kesaj dite jam ndare me të per faktin se ;
DASHURIA TE LIDH, XHELOZIA TE NDAN

----------


## no name

*Xhelozia dhe misteret e saj, kjo semundje e pasherueshme* 


XHELOZIA, LINDJA DHE MISTERET E SAJ DHE FUNDI NDARJA MES TE RINJEVE MES TE DASHURUARE APO MESA BASHKESHOERTEVE! 

Shumë prej nesh, kush më shumë e kush më pak, është ndier xheloz për partnerin kur ka kuptuar se ai ka kërkuar të krijojë një marrëdhënie, i është përgjigjur :’’ngacmimit’’ të dikujt tjetër ose është larguar prej nesh për të patur një lidhje të re. Kur e dëshiron shumë një person nuk do që ta humbasësh : dëshiron të jetë pranë teje përgjithmonë. Për ta mbajtur pranë, për ta mbrojtur marrëdhënien kontrollon sjelljen e partnerit, bëhesh xheloze. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të jetë e bazuar në ‘’fakte’’ në raste të tjera ne mund të jemi shkaku i saj.
Xhelozia nuk është e njëanshme: Jo vetëm femra por edhe mashkulli është xheloz




XHELOZIA, LINDJA DHE MISTERET E SAJ DHE FUNDI NDARJA MES TE RINJEVE MES TE DASHURUARE APO MESA BASHKESHOERTEVE! 

Shumë prej nesh, kush më shumë e kush më pak, është ndier xheloz për partnerin kur ka kuptuar se ai ka kërkuar të krijojë një marrëdhënie, i është përgjigjur :’’ngacmimit’’ të dikujt tjetër ose është larguar prej nesh për të patur një lidhje të re. Kur e dëshiron shumë një person nuk do që ta humbasësh : dëshiron të jetë pranë teje përgjithmonë. Për ta mbajtur pranë, për ta mbrojtur marrëdhënien kontrollon sjelljen e partnerit, bëhesh xheloze. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të jetë e bazuar në ‘’fakte’’ në raste të tjera ne mund të jemi shkaku i saj.
Xhelozia nuk është e njëanshme: Jo vetëm femra por edhe mashkulli është xheloz… Shpesh neve na është thënë ose kemi dëgjuar t’i thuhet dikujt ….Nuk më pëlqeu mënyra sesi të pa ai tipi… Mos e kthesh kokën as majtas as djathtas… Je veshur kështu që të biesh në sy: paske ndonjë variant sot… Duhet të qëndrosh në shtëpi dhe të merresh me fëmijët… Nuk më pëlqen të punosh aty sepse ka shumë meshkuj madje edhe …. Do të të vras nëse marr vesh gjë…. E vrava sepse më tradhtonte…

Përse mashkulli është xheloz në marrëdhënien me partneren?

Nëse partneri nuk është i sigurt në marrëdhënien e tij me partneren ka shumë mundësi që të ndihet i kërcënuar nga prania e meshkujve të tjerë në jetën e saj. Pasiguria për të ardhmen e lidhjes shkakton xhelozinë. Kjo formë e xhelozisë mund të jetë një ndër treguesit e periudhës së vështirë që kalon marrëdhënia. Në këto kushte xhelozia mjegullon pamjen dhe nuk të lejon të kuptosh atë që po ngjet realisht me të dy partnerët.

Xhelozia dhe përkushtimi i partneres
Nëse përkushtimi ndaj partnerit është në nivele të ulëta, ka shumë mundësi që ai të reagojë ndaj saj me xhelozi. Partneri cili merr pak vëmendje dhe dashuri do të vihet në kërkim të shkaqeve: përse ajo nuk më do si më parë? Përse ka ndryshuar? Dhe në fakt mendja shkon për keq: Mund të jetë dikush tjetër është në jetën e saj. Një mendim i tillë mund të mjaftojë për të ‘’minuar’’ paqen shpirtërore dhe për t’i dhënë goditjen e parë lidhjes.

Xhelozia dhe tiparet e partneres
Nëse partnerja është miqësore, hyn shpejt në komunikim, tërheq vëmendjen e meshkujëve, partneri do të ndihet i kërcënuar. Ai e interpreton sjelljen e partneres si provokim dhe i sheh meshkujt e tjerë si rivalë të mundshëm të cilët mund të paraqesin interes për partneren e tij. Për shkak të frikës dhe inferioritetit, ai shfaq xhelozi për partneren në marrëdhëniet që ajo krijon dhe do të fitojë sa më shumë nga vëmendja e saj.

Xhelozia dhe historitë e mëparshme të partneres
Nëse partnerja nuk ka qënë e qëndrueshme në lidhjet e mëparshme, partneri priret të mendojë se ajo mund të jetë e paqëndrueshme edhe me të dhe mund ta lerë për dikë që mund t’i përgjigjet më mirë shijeve të saj.
Xhelozia dhe historitë e mëparshme të partnerit
Nëse edhe në marrëdhëniet e mëparshme mashkulli ka qënë xheloz ai do të vazhdojë të shfaqë xhelozi edhe në lidhjen në vazhdim. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të shkaktohet nga sjellja e partneres ose nga shkaqe të jashtme ndërsa në raste të tjera ajo është tipar i mashkullit dhe ka nevojë të trajtohet.

Xhelozia dhe dëshira për kontroll
Nëse partneri kërkon të ketë kontroll në jetën e partneres dhe ajo ka thënë “po” për çdo vendim që ai ka marrë për të. Ai do të tregohet xheloz nëse ai ka pak mundësi të kontrollojë atë që partnerja bën. Ai do të bëhet xheloz për shkak të mungesës së kontrollit.

Xhelozia dhe modelet në familje
Nëse partneri është rritur në një familje, ku babai ka reagur me xhelozi ndaj nënës dhe ai do të priret të imitojë modelin e babait në marrëdhënien e tij me partneren. Ndikimi i modelit prindëror vazhdon të jetë i pranishëm në jetën tonë edhe kur nuk jemi më fëmijë. Gjithashtu edhe modelet e shokëve apo të të afërmëve të tjerë ndikojnë në sjelljen tonë. Nëse miqtë e partnerit priren të jenë xhelozë me partneret e tyre kjo do të jetë një arsye më shumë që ai të jetë xheloz me partneren e tij.

Xhelozia dhe përfundimi i lidhjes
Nëse lidhja po shkon drejt fundit dhe partnerët nuk kanë forcën e duhur për t’i thënë gjërat në sy, për të qenë sa më të hapur dhe të drejtpërdrejtë ai do të nisë t’i nxijë jetën partneres me skena xhelozie, derisa ajo ose ai të thotë fjalën e fundit.

Ti dhe xhelozia: Si mund ta zbutësh xhelozinë?
-Mbrojtja më e mirë kundra xhelozisë është një ruajtja e marrëdhënies. Nëse dashuria mbahet gjallë, nëse partnerët janë të përkushtuar ndaj njëri-tjetrit, nëse e kanë njëri-tjetrin në qendër të vëmendjes në lidhjen e tyre nuk ka vend për xhelozinë e sëmurë.
-Kontrollo mendimet dhe imagjinatën: me kë është ai? Çfarë është duke bërë? Ti mund të kuptosh që në disa raste disa “lojëra” mund të luhen nga partneri për të të bërë xheloze, që partneri mund të jetë shumë i dhënë pas vetes dhe në disa raste mund të mos tregojë ndaj teje kujdesin e duhur. Një episod, një mendim i vetëm mund të bëhet shkak për një “telenovelë” të një jete të dyfishtë të partnerit. Në këtë mënyrë ti i hedh benzinë zjarrit, shqetëson veten dhe partnerin.
-Mos e “përdorni” xhelozinë si tregues të dashurisë. Xhelozia e vazhdueshme nuk nënkupton dashuri të vazhdueshme. Xhelozia reflekton nevojat e tua, dëshirën për të ruajtur atë që ti e dëshiron për momentin dhe kërkesat për atë që do të sjellë e ardhmja. Xhelozia reflekton interesat personale dhe dashurinë për veten sesa dashurinë reciproke.
-Hidh një shikim pas në marrëdhëniet e tua: ke qënë xheloze edhe në marrëdhëniet e mëparshme apo vetëm në këtë marrëdhënie. Nëse për çdo partner je ndier xheloze duhet të jesh më e kujdesshmë për akuzat që bën: je ti që e paragjyon parnerin, je ti që sheh në sjelljen e tij e tij atë që pret të shohësh duke mos i dhënë rëndësinë e duhur aspekteve të tjera të sjelljes së tij.
-Mos u hidh në sulm nëse e sheh që partneri yt është duke flirtuar me dikë: Tregoi sesi u ndieve, tregoi sesa i rëndësishëm është ai për ty dhe që dëshiron të vazhdosh marrëdhënien në kohë. Mos u bë qaramane. Jo të gjithë meshkujt janë në gjendje t’i bëjnë ballë gruas në një situatë të tillë. Dhe si vetëmbrojtje zgjedhin “ngritjen e zërit” ose i kujtojnë asaj një histori të “vjetër”. Nëse ju nuk sulmoni do ta keni më të lehtë të komunikoni me partnerin tuaj. Ndërshmëria shpesh është mënyra më e mirë për të përballuar xhelozinë.

Të rinjtë dhe xhelozia
Cfarë është xhelozia për ju?
Aulona
Xhelozia është si tenxhere ku përzihen të gjitha ndjenjat: pasioni i tepërt jep më shumë zjarr dhe i djeg të gjitha.
Enkeli
Xhelozia është mungesë tolerance, moskomunikim, dyshim, dashuri, urrejtje, frikë, lumë që gryen mendimet, zjarr që djeg përbrenda dhe nuk shuhet. Xhelozia është njerëzore.
Fleura
Xhelozia është humbje kohe dhe energjie. Të bën të vuash, të torturon, të turbullon mendimet dhe ndjenjat dhe shpirtin.
Suela
Xhelozia: ndjenjë që herë ngjall dhe here e vdes dashurinë tek çdo njeri; që herë të bën të vuash dhe herë të bën të duash, që edhe kur je i lodhur nuk të lë të vdesësh.
Serxho
Xhelozia është sëmundje psikike.
Anisa
Xhelozia nuk është as mirë as e keqe kur nuk kalohet masa. Në disa raste kam nevojë për pak xhelozi “të ëmbël”.

Xhelozia e sëmurë
Partneri i prekur nga xhelozia e sëmurë beson se partnerja është e pabesë dhe se e tradhton. Përse kjo xhelozi quhet e sëmurë? Sepse partneri dyshues nuk ka fakte reale për të mbështetur dyshimin e tij. Në fakt kjo xhelozi e ka burimin tek imagjinata e pakontrolluar: partneri fantazon rreth tradhtive të partneres, kontrollon sjelljen e tij dhe dyshon për çdo person të cilin ai e sheh si rival të mundshëm. Ai vendos se çfarë mund dhe nuk mund të bëjë partneri, se me cilat persona ai mund ose jo të shoqërohet. Xhelozia e sëmurë në disa raste mund ta shtyjë partnerin drejt vrasjes së partneres, të fëmijës, atësinë e së cilit ai e dyshon apo të burrit me të cilin partnerja ka marrëdhënie.

----------


## no name

*Fundi i nje lidhjeje ne dashuri.* 

Fundi i nje lidhje dashurie Nje ndarje zakonisht shoqerohet me deshperim, dhimbje ose edhe me gjaknxehtesi.. zakonisht kjo eshte nje rruge qe percajme qe te mundemi te instruksionohemi ne dicka me te mire. Nuk eshte e nevojshme qe te ndjekim rrugen me te gjate. Mund.. te shkurtoni rruge duke ndjekur hapat e meposhtem! Perkthyer nga greqishtja Stela! 

· Me te shumtat here, lidhja qe duhet shpetuar eshte ajo qe keni me veten tuaj dhe jo ajo me ex bashkshortorin tuaj. Mos synoni , nga fillimi te pakten, te mbeteni shoke me ish te dashurin. .Shoku qe me te vertete keni nevoje ne kete periudhe, si dhe gjithmone eshte vetja juaj. 

· Perballoni dhimbjen tuaj si nje procedure qe duhet te kaloni qe te perfundoni ne dicka me te mire dhe mos leni deshperimin tuaj tju mposhti. Cdo dite e me tej do ndjeheni krenar qe bete nje hap perpara. 

· Zbuloni kush jane ne te vertete aspiratatet tuaja. Doni me te vertete te ndaheni , apo mundohene te gjeni menyra te ndryshme per te rregulluar lidhjen tuaj ?. Duhet te mos dini qe veshtire do mund te perparoni nese nuk kuptoni dhe nuk pranoni ndarjen tuaj. 

Shmanguni pershkruajtjes se gjendjes dhe ndjenjave tuaja ne menyren tragjike. Ndryshe do bindeni veten tuaj qe situata qe po kaloni eshte vecse nje situate e pa tolerueshme. Kjo gje do tju lendoje jashte mase dhe do veshtiresoheni per te pare realitetin. Mesoni se do ndjeheni me mire dhe rueni energjine tuaj ne mendimKoncentrohuni atu ku be me pozitive. 

Mos harroni qe dhimbja nuk do kaloje nese ne fillim nuk do degjoni veten tuaj. Shprehni dhe nxirreni nga mbrenda merzitjen ose hidherimin qe ndjeni .keshtu do lehtesoni veten tuaj nga deshperimi qe keni. 

· Mos ja lejoni vetes suaj qe te udhezohet ne nje gjendje qe nje dite do tju beje te ndjeheni kryeulet. Duke kaluar nga shtepija e ish-te dashurit , duke i derguar e-mail ose duke e marre shpesh ne telefon, jo vetem nuk do mundeni te largoheni kurre nga kjo lidhje. 

· Mesohuni te besoni perseri tek njerezit. Cdo lidhje ka nje risk si edhe asnjeri mund tju garantoje qe nuk mund te lendoheni perseri. Mos lejoni qe nje eksperience e keqe tju evitoje te jetoni nje jete , me te mirat e te keqijat e saj.

----------


## Gimi3

*Më tha pas 1000 puthjeve të mia:
Nuk ke diç tjetër pos puthjeve?
I thashë: “ Po, dashurinë të cilën e ruaj në zemër për ty 
dhe vajin e gjatë prej të cilit më shkasin lotët nga sytë!
Ajo ma ktheu : “ Për Zotin ç’dobi ka nga i riu 
Veprat e të cilit janë në kundërshtim me atë që flet!
Sikur do t’më puthje mijëra e mijëra herë…
Sërish vetëm me bashkim do të kënaqesha!
Si mundet njeriu të kënaqet vetëm me arritje tek burimi…
Nëse nuk pin nga ai dhe etja akoma e përvëlon…


Ajo cfare do të doja të diskutoja së bashku me ju është një ngjarje e cila është paksa e dhimbshme… njof një shok , është mjaft njeri i mirë, i sinqert , ndodhi që u sprovua në dashuri , e donte një vajzë , në fillim ishte e  “ sjellshme “ , mirepo me kalimin e kohës shoku e vërejti se s’kishte të bënte me përputhje moralesh , karakteresh … pas shumë bisedash , kalime kohësh së bashku ,e vërejti se ajo kishte cilësi  “ aktrimi “ shoqërohej me shumë meshkuj ndërsa në anën tjetër sillej gjoja se e donte atë, kur e verejti shoku këtë filloi të distancohej nga ajo … Pas disa ditësh , vajza në fjalë i vie sërish tek ai … fillon ti kërkoj falje … kishte gabuar …dhe me fjalët e saj të “ ëmbla “ e fton në dashuri ,shoku pas gjithë atyre gjërave … pas asaj të keqeje ia kthen me te mirë… thjesht ia fal…mirëpo në anën tjetër i tregon që tash e tutje kjo gjë do mbesë vetëm shoqëri …
   E dini si reagoi ajo vajzë?! Me gabimin e saj u distancua nga shoku im , plus asaj më as në formë përshëdetjeje si flet shokut ( edhe pse ky i fundit ska nevojë për përshëndetjen e saj ) mirëpo kur është puna kerkim faljesh … pastaj falja nga shoku im , vërtet të bën të ndihesh çuditshëm në mënyrën se si reagoi ajo , sipas saj dashuria është sex , ndërsa sex-i është dashuri ! 
Pyetja ime deri tek ju … 
Si do të ndiheshit sikur t’ju ndodhte një ngjarje e tillë ?!
Cfarë kuptimi ka dashuria tek ju?! *

----------


## Davius

*Në Parkun Kombëtar, qytetarëve kryeqytetas do t`u rikthehen vendet e dashurisë  * 

A e dini se ku bënin dashuri dikur prindërit tuaj, ku çuçurisnin poezitë vesh më vesh e gajaseshin, derisa mbrëmja të kaptonte qytetin? Padyshim që nuk keni nga ta dini, se nga strehëzat e dashnorëve të mbrëmjeve kryeqytetase, sot ka mbetur thjesht emri dhe reliket e vjetruara të lëna pas dore, si edhe historitë e dashurive që përfliten ende kafeneve. Për kuriozitetin tuaj, ato janë ende aty dhe quhen bisedtka, një alias që fsheh ende shumë zënka dashurore apo lidhje që i rezistuan kohërave. Ato janë shtatë të tilla dhe sot asnjë nga dashnorët e rinj të metropolit nuk preferon që të ulet e të presë të dashurën e tij ashtu siç bënin djemtë e para viteve 90. Për të kthyer nostalgjinë pas, iniciativën për ti afruar edhe njëherë të rinjtë të bisedtkat e ka marrë përgjegjësi i ri i Parkut Kombëtar Arben Korra dhe stafi i tij i punës. Prej 15 vitesh, specialist i gjelbërimit në Francë, Korra është kthyer në Shqipëri me ide të qarta për ti dhënë një imazh të ri Parkut. 

Dhe për të kristalizuar idetë e tij përgjegjësi Korra e ka nisur nga rregullimi i bisedtkave dhe i burimeve të famshme. Unë kam kaluar një pjesë të mirë të fëmijërisë dhe të rinisë sime në këtë park, dhe kjo është një nga arsyet se përse unë dua që ky park të fitoj edhe njëherë gjallërinë e tij të dikurshme, - rrëfen Korra, i cili shpjegon më pas edhe vështirësitë me të cilat ai dhe stafi i tij hasin gjatë punës së përditshme. Duhet të kuptojmë diçka, se Shqipëria nuk i ka mundësitë financiare për të administruar në mënyrën e duhur parqet, dhe për këtë gjë ne duhet të jemi të ndërgjegjshëm dhe duhet të japim vetë kontributin të parët,- vazhdon më tej Korra duke shpjeguar se me iniciativën e tij është rregulluar edhe bisedtka e parë. Kur kam ardhur këtu dhe i kam parë të braktisura më ka ardhur shumë keq, ky ishte edhe ngacmimi i parë për ti kthyer edhe njëherë si dikur,- rrëfen përgjegjësi, i cili më shumë se fjalët gjatë periudhës së drejtimit të tij ka preferuar të flasë në bazë të veprave të kryera. 

*Një puthje në publik...* Hë, mo xhaxhi, kush të ka humbur djali apo vajza. As djali, as vajza, më ka humbur komedia. E po kërko diku tjetër se këtu do të gjesh vetëm poezinë. Tani kohët kanë ndryshuar. Për të gjetur bocetin e komedisë së humbur, Aleks Paskut, shkrimtarit që bridhte bisedtkave në filmin Stola në park i duhet të bredhë lokaleve të kryeqytetit, aty ku ndodhen dashnorët e rinj të kryeqytetit. Të rinjtë e sotëm preferojnë më mirë një puthje publike me kondicioner sesa një përqafim intim të fshehur në ndonjë bisedtkë, të cilat për ta cilësohen si të dala jashtë mode. 

_Dritan Laci _

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Bukur!
Me pelqejne keto rikthime pozitive te se shkuares. 
Pastaj, edhe prinderit do na behen nostalgjike.

----------


## Pedro

Mua do ma kishte qejfi, sikur ky te rregullonte pak edhe Gjirin e Kurvave te Liqeni, biles tani qe eshte rritur popullsia e Tiranes, mire eshte, qe te hapen edhe Gjire Kurvash te tjere. 

PS: ky postim nuk ka nota ironike.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Nostalgji e brezit te shkuar por per fat te keq,e pakonceptueshme pere kete brez!
Ka kaq kohe qe na mungojne hapesirat e gjelberta,sa qe edhe nese ato rikthehen
eshte krijuar nje kulture e tille te ky brez qe nuk mund ta njohe vleren e tyre...madje edhe ato bisedkat e dashurise qe dikur ishin aq te embla dhe te mbushura me ndjenje,sot jane kthyer ne biseda te ftohta,banale dhe pa kurrefare vlere....gjithesesi,e mira do te ishte qe nostalgjiket tiu riktheheshin edhe nje here atyre parqeve te cilat presupozohet se do te rikthehen dhe tu jepnin nje mesim te vlefshem brezit te ri sepse vertet ka nevoje...

----------


## Darius

> ..gjithesesi,e mira do te ishte qe nostalgjiket tiu riktheheshin edhe nje here atyre parqeve te cilat presupozohet se do te rikthehen dhe tu jepnin nje mesim te vlefshem brezit te ri sepse vertet ka nevoje...


Oj te kthyer  :buzeqeshje:  Vetem se hajde duro dhe ata qe fshiheshin mbrapa pemeve dhe shkurreve. Ta linin ate te shkrete pergjysem. Se gjeje dot sa pale sy te ndiqnin te mekur nga babezia  :pa dhembe:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Oj te kthyer  Vetem se hajde duro dhe ata qe fshiheshin mbrapa pemeve dhe shkurreve. Ta linin ate te shkrete pergjysem. Se gjeje dot sa pale sy te ndiqnin te mekur nga babezia


Ke pare ti se sot syte kurreshtare e kane humbur kurreshtjen?!...jane velur...nuk duan te shohin me!...kudo qe shkojme shohim skena,jo dashurie por perversiteti.
C'do sy kurreshtar do cakerdisej nga kjo pornografi e paster qe mbizoteron gjithandej....sot nuk jane ciftet qe bezdisen nga kurreshtaret...jane kurreshtaret 
qe jane traumatizuar nga ciftet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Ne jeten time treni me ka lene shpesh,kam qendruar shume here ne stacion duke pare ate dicka qe me ikte aq larg....
Cdo here kam patur dhimbje dhe lot,kam hedhur guret larg me besimin qe do te prekja dike!!
Ne te gjithe jeten time jam munduar tju ngjas atyre princerve ne perrallat magjike,dhe cdo here deshira per te derdhur lot nuk me ndahej kurre..
Cdo dite kaloja ne mendjen time nje dite qe ju shtua kesaj jete dhe iluzionet e mija ishin per cdo dite e cdo dite me pak te bukura..
Fillova te qaja per gjerat me te vogla dhe endrrat e mija nuk me dukeshin te verteta por te pakuptueshme ku ne te cilat nuk shihja me kalimin e stineve dhe diteve te vitit...
Ecja para vetes time ne pritjen e padurueshme te ndodhjes se nje mrekullie...
Per mua dashuria kishte humbur emrin e saj,cdo dite ecja ne kete hapesire te bardhe ku ne te cilen nuk shihja me asgje dhe asgje nuk ndodhte...
Kujtoja se u shmangesha problemeve te shpirtit po ne te vertete i kerkoja ato me teper!!!
Fati im i trishtuar dukej qe ishte i vetem ne fund te shkrimeve te mia..

Dhe nje dite.....zilja ra fort dhe ndodhi nje revolucion i brendshem,nje uragan lumturie qe arriti te une...
Degjoj rrahjet e zemres dhe nuk mbaj dot lotet e gezimit..
Kjo zemra ime si gur dhe aq krenare shperthen ne mijera ngjyra,dhe papritur nje njeri tjeter del nga vetja ime dhe ben ligjin te une...
TI erdhe drejt meje nga nje vend se di ku,nga nje qiell mbase i mbushur me yje ne nje dite prilli..
TI je ketu ne kete nate, veshur me pafajshmeri,me shpirtin te mbushur me shprese....heroina jetes sime!!!
Frymemarrja jote eshte gdhendur ne gjoksin tim dhe jam gati te te ndjek pas ne jeten tende.
Syte e tu kane aq ndricim saqe mund te ndriconin nje qytet te tere!!
Pesha e dashurise qe ti mban dhe sinqeriteti yt me ngrohin dhe me japin pickime ne zemer...
Nje nga nje ti me dhe te gjitha celesat e shpirtit tend,ti me hape zemren dhe more te shpiri yt te gjithe mbytjen qe mbaja prej kohesh ne vetevte..
Ashtu si nje yll qielli ti me drejtove ne rruget e dashurise se vertete dhe te pavdekur...
Sa mire eshte te kalosh kufirin sepse e di qe asgje nuk do te jete me si me pare!!
Lulet qe lindin ne balte behen madheshtore,vuajtjet kthehen ne jepje dhe zhgenjimet e meparshme ishin thjesht formalitete te vjetra..
Dhe tani prej teje,udhetoj ne kete bote qete dhe ku jeta eshte vetem butesi,dhe ne te cilen udhetoj jo si ne nje drame...

Nuk mund te te them dot kurre sesa ti me pelqen,nuk mund te te them kurre sesa ti me ndricon!!
Te gjitha fjalet qe mund te te them ne vesh nuk mjaftojne dot kurre per te te falenderuar per dhuraten me te bukur te jetes sime ,te cilen ti me dhurove ne ate dite dhe ne ditet e vazhdueshme duke me dhene zemren tende per eternitetin!

Nuk do te rri me asnjehere ne kete stacion treni sepse e di tani qe hypa me ne fund te treni i duhur....

A toi pour toujours!!!

je t,aime

----------


## lara21k

Di_Ana moj Di_Ana romantike si gjithmone.  :xhemla:

----------


## DI_ANA

TE KAM PARA SYVE...........

Te kam para syve dhe ne te vertete ti nuk je ketu.
Nuk mendoja para se te te njihja qe nje dite do mund te mendoja per dike kaq shume...
Do te desha vetem me nje peshperitje te te thoja ate qe ndjej aq fort...ne njeren dore kerkoj ne jastek,mmmmmmm.....ti nuk je ketu!!!
Dhe terhiqem,mendohem dhe fantazma jote me merr ne krahe,e ndjej eren tende qe rreshket te une sepse te kam ne vete...
A  e di ti qe vetem me te menduar mund te ndertojme dhe katedralet me te larta?
GJithmone ne dhomen time ky kundermin qe rreshket te une..te kam brenda meje ne shpirt...
Te kam para syve dhe per cudi asnjeri tjeter nuk te shef dot,,flas me ty papushim...ti je gjaku im,ti je trupi im,kembet e mija,krahet...
Mora doktorin dhe me tha...nuk te jap ilace,mos derdh lot,eshte thjesht semundja e dashurise!
Kthehem ne gjumin e nates neper krevat dhe gjumi nuk me ze...
Ti me hape porten e cila me solli tek ty,te therras per ndihme dhe ti me jep cdo gje ne emrin e dashurise..
Perkulem pak para dhe hidhem ne eterin dehes te pasionit,rreshkas ne nje bote ku ne te cilen lekura digjet ,balli eshte i rende dhe ku ne te cilen trupat jane te ngjitur pa patur nevoje per ndihme,ne nje deshire dhe kenaqesi te perjetshme...
Te tjeret flasin pa ditur gje,ata flasin po nuk thone gje!!
Preki gishtat e mij,ndjeje sesi ndjehem une!!
Flit gjithmone per ndjenjat e tua pa menduar per te keq dhe mos i ndalo kurre ekspresionet e ndjenjave te tua...
Shikoje historine tone si dicka qe asgje nuk mund ti opozohet,ndjeje edhe ti qe jemi vetem nje!!
Nuk po celebrojme asgje tjeter pervec kesaj dashurie te mrekullueshme qe ne ndjejme per njeri tjetrin..dhe siper kesaj qetesie qe thote me shume se fjalet vete ndjej forcen qe mban duart tona te shtrenguara per te gjithe eternitetin...
Shiko statujat qe na pershendesin ne rrugen tone dhe qe lumturohen per lumturine tone...
Shiko faktin qe jeta ime nuk i ngjan me asnje lloj gjeje!!
Nuk kam besim me ne asgje tjeter pervec kesaj dashurie..dhe sikur te bjere termeti  ne qytet do te rrija me zemer te qete..dhe sikur toka te cahej ne dysh,do te te prisja aq sa do mundesha!!
Njerezit me flasin  per ty po degjoj vetem zemren time,dashuria ime rritet dhe me ushqen me besim ne vetvete..
Ti me ndihmove me dashurine tende qe te jetoja dhe te gjeja paqe ne vetvete...ti me kupton duke pranuar te mirat dhe te keqijat qe une kam..
Prej teje sot ndjehem e forte dhe e pamposhtur perballe nje vullkani..
Me ty nuk do beja asnje lloj pyetje sepse cdo gje eshte transparente dhe origjinale...
Nje nga nje ti me dhe celesat e historise tende dhe nje nga nje ti me dhe edhe celesat e vuajtjeve te tua...

Ndjeje tani qe te dy jemi vetem nje!!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Di_Ana moj Di_Ana romantike si gjithmone.


Flm shume lara.....
Mendoj se jam e tille dhe teper enderruese.... :buzeqeshje:  

respekte

----------

